# Has anyone tried "Uzurv"?



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Apparently "Uzurv" allows pax to request & schedule drivers ahead of time. I have installed it, & made an account, but I haven't received any requests yet.

Just wondering if anyone has any feedback to share on the platform.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I've set up an account w/ everything *except* for my credit info, which will be a must have before accepting any requests since it's a fee based app that needs to be used in conjunction w/ Uber or Lyft. Basically, you're paying a fee to see where pax are going in advance, and decide which reservations you'd like to grab that fit into your criteria of "worth it." Then you need to respond to their request, and hope that they confirm you back. The pax still needs to request you via Uber or Lyft at the time of the ride. You're banking on showing up at the PU location and waiting for their ping. You're also banking on them NOT changing the destination when they do request the ride. Problem is, it's not always guaranteed that you get that ping, even if you're sitting in front of their location, or that they won't change where they'd like to go in their Rideshare app. So, I could see situations where a pax needs to cancel their original request if you don't get it. Uzerv has a message/phone system set up so you can work around that, but I can see pax getting impatient if they need to request you more than once, and for sure there's a situation for "bait and switch" on the rider's side. I'm guessing that they'd try doing that exactly once before a driver's feedback hits them.

From the pax perspective, they can select the driver/vehicle that they want, and when they want it. This could help when you have pax that ask how they can request you specifically, and still stay in the TNC system. A driver can contact a pax well in advance, and if they determine the pax is not legit, cancel the reservation, and not get dinged on the TNC platform. 

All in all, it *could* be a useful tool for scheduling the types of rides that fit with what you'd like to be doing. Problem is, at least in my market, it's a blank calendar - absolutely no schedule requests - so people don't know it even exists. And even if they did, BOTH the pax and the driver pay a fee for the service every time they use it. It would be a "nice to have," but I'm skeptical this thing will ever take off UNLESS they directly partner w/ the Uber/Lyft apps, or do a better job marketing. I'm still waiting for that first ride using this app.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've used it. Trips rarely show up on the feed in the Reno area. When they do show up they often are not worth taking. The rider gets to choose the driver from all the drivers that accept their request. One of my neighbors requested a ride to the airport and I wanted to accept it but I guess he'd rather ride with a stranger because he accepted someone else other than me for the trip.

I've completed a couple of trips through Uzurv after having the app for several months. It worked more or less as intended. You drive to the spot. Say you are there through Uzurv... the pax pings/gets in with Uber/Lyft, you pick up pax on the rideshare app and the Uzurv app, then both the rider and driver have to end the trip also. On one of my trips the rider did not end the trip for several hours after I dropped her off, so it said the trip was in progress for several hours.


----------



## Jeanniev74 (Jun 27, 2019)

sirius black said:


> I've set up an account w/ everything *except* for my credit info, which will be a must have before accepting any requests since it's a fee based app that needs to be used in conjunction w/ Uber or Lyft. Basically, you're paying a fee to see where pax are going in advance, and decide which reservations you'd like to grab that fit into your criteria of "worth it." Then you need to respond to their request, and hope that they confirm you back. The pax still needs to request you via Uber or Lyft at the time of the ride. You're banking on showing up at the PU location and waiting for their ping. You're also banking on them NOT changing the destination when they do request the ride. Problem is, it's not always guaranteed that you get that ping, even if you're sitting in front of their location, or that they won't change where they'd like to go in their Rideshare app. So, I could see situations where a pax needs to cancel their original request if you don't get it. Uzerv has a message/phone system set up so you can work around that, but I can see pax getting impatient if they need to request you more than once, and for sure there's a situation for "bait and switch" on the rider's side. I'm guessing that they'd try doing that exactly once before a driver's feedback hits them.
> 
> From the pax perspective, they can select the driver/vehicle that they want, and when they want it. This could help when you have pax that ask how they can request you specifically, and still stay in the TNC system. A driver can contact a pax well in advance, and if they determine the pax is not legit, cancel the reservation, and not get dinged on the TNC platform.
> 
> All in all, it *could* be a useful tool for scheduling the types of rides that fit with what you'd like to be doing. Problem is, at least in my market, it's a blank calendar - absolutely no schedule requests - so people don't know it even exists. And even if they did, BOTH the pax and the driver pay a fee for the service every time they use it. It would be a "nice to have," but I'm skeptical this thing will ever take off UNLESS they directly partner w/ the Uber/Lyft apps, or do a better job marketing. I'm still waiting for that first ride using this app.


They only ask for credit card if you decide to can before two before your card gets charged 50 cent but what they don't tell u is you won't get rides off the feed for 24 hrs so it best to cancel like 6 hrs before even 3 hrs before and there others things that they need to improve really fast

They only ask for credit card if you decide to can before two before your card gets charged 50 cent but what they don't tell u is you won't get rides off the feed for 24 hrs so it best to cancel like 6 hrs before even 3 hrs before and there others things that they need to improve really fast



AVLien said:


> Apparently "Uzurv" allows pax to request & schedule drivers ahead of time. I have installed it, & made an account, but I haven't received any requests yet.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any feedback to share on the platform.


Contact support there something wrong


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Looks like something geared more towards the sickly/elderly.

https://uzurv.com/


> *UZURV works with healthcare and municipal organizations across the country to provide highest quality door-to-door adaptive transportation.*





> *All rides are ADA- and HIPAA-compliant*





> *Every driver is trained and credentialed to offer caring assistance*





> *What we're driving for*
> Did you know that 1 in 5 Americans today is living with a disability? Or that 3.6 million elderly Americans miss medical appointments each year because of lack of transportation?
> 
> Transportation inequality hurts people. With UZURV, you'll be part of a community taking care of each other. You'll help a neighbor get to dialysis appointments, a mom with cancer get home from their chemotherapy treatment, a husband with Alzheimer's safely get to physical therapy, a grandmother get to the aqua-aerobics class she looks forward to all week.
> ...


Didn't realize this was an old post that got bumped, but UZURV seems to be still around, although in limited areas and has definitely pivoted to the elderly, non-emergency medical transportation niche.

https://www.americaninno.com/richmo...uber-to-offer-rides-with-higher-duty-of-care/


> As ride-sharing companies like Uber and Lyft continue to plow into the market share of the taxicab service industry, they have left corners of the personal mobility space open and exposed to competitors.
> 
> One such competitor is UZURV, an adaptive transportation network company (TNC) that provides door-to-door transportation- as opposed to curb-to-curb service - for disabled, elderly and non-emergency medical riders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanniev74 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have say uzurz360 is not a bad company to work for it best Uber for payrate but they haven’t perfected there system for example we are 1099 driver which in Fl your suppose get paid as soon you render service, then they suspend my account for two things one was they thought my insurance was expired and when I had month more to ago and then they accused me of exchange my phone when I never did but in the note it will say call when you get there or you use the app to call and it the caregiver or a parent then they give u the phone to call the love one and the company doesn’t have a way to put to two phone in the app or ghost your number I’m glad I have a dual dash cam because I think that only reason it saved me because I had every ride record and in there term it said no exchanging phone but you not exchange phone because you want too , the client gets the number because your phone number shows up when u call but it company fault to put the number in note to call so they validate there own terms for not blocking our phones so it’s these things that get upsetting


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

UZERV was like junk when I had it in my market in DC but everything was a gazillion miles away and some were short trips, Some were used to avoid surge at concert venues.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

I've used it and was unimpressed. There were very few trips with low incentives. Some trips were over 100 miles but not many. I have seen it being used, but not lately. I've been driving Uber and assigned the same pickup 4 or 5 times in a row. I assume the pax wanted a UZERV driver but it was picking me as the closest driver for some reason.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm considering signing up as a backup should I be unfairly deactivated by Uber or Lyft. Now I see they are partnered with Uber, so if you are deactivated by Uber will that apply to UZURV too?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm considering signing up as a backup should I be unfairly deactivated by Uber or Lyft. Now I see they are partnered with Uber, so if you are deactivated by Uber will that apply to UZURV too?


UZURV is a reservation system that gets you to go to the location of the rider at a specific time, so that they then can request you on uber or lyft. It's not a rideshare service in and of itself.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Looks like something geared more towards the sickly/elderly.
> 
> https://uzurv.com/
> 
> ...


Adaptive meaning a 85ish year old 300lb guy 
with a colostomy bag and a 32" wheelchair
And he smells like an old folks home 
that got hit by a tornado.
ILL TAKE TWO PLEASE !!!!!!!


----------



## UZURV-Steve (Jan 10, 2022)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm considering signing up as a backup should I be unfairly deactivated by Uber or Lyft. Now I see they are partnered with Uber, so if you are deactivated by Uber will that apply to UZURV too?


Greetings - first a disclosure, I work for UZURV. We do not have a partnership with Uber - our model pivoted in 2017 and since then we partner with Transit Agencies and other providers to provide door-to-door service for people enrolled in paratransit programs. We currently operate in 11 states in about 20 cities and growing.


----------



## UZURV-Steve (Jan 10, 2022)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Adaptive meaning a 85ish year old 300lb guy
> with a colostomy bag and a 32" wheelchair
> And he smells like an old folks home
> that got hit by a tornado.
> ILL TAKE TWO PLEASE !!!!!!!


UZURV does, for some of our transit partners, provide service through Wheelchair Accessible Vehicles providers so in the rider you describe above would be a WAV rider. For our ambulatory riders we recruit mission-oriented drivers that provide a higher level of care. Our drivers appreciate being able to schedule their trips in advance and seeing exactly what they will earn per ride. Riders can request the same driver and the freedom they provide those riders means those riders are very appreciative for each ride. The drivers that thrive with UZURV are really committed to compassionate care for our riders - after all, at some point, we all will need help getting around.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UZURV-Steve said:


> UZURV does, for some of our transit partners, provide service through Wheelchair Accessible Vehicles providers so in the rider you describe above would be a WAV rider. For our ambulatory riders we recruit mission-oriented drivers that provide a higher level of care. Our drivers appreciate being able to schedule their trips in advance and seeing exactly what they will earn per ride. Riders can request the same driver and the freedom they provide those riders means those riders are very appreciative for each ride. The drivers that thrive with UZURV are really committed to compassionate care for our riders - after all we all will at some point need help getting around.


Thanks for your comments. Did I read that if you have a pickup at the airport the driver is required to park and meet the customer inside the terminal? That would be a difficult ask of a driver.


----------



## UZURV-Steve (Jan 10, 2022)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Thanks for your comments. Did I read that if you have a pickup at the airport the driver is required to park and meet the customer inside the terminal? That would be a difficult ask of a driver.


Great question - we are a door-to-door service and that includes airport pickups. Having written that - airport pickups are a very rare occurrence on UZURV - when they are taken, we reimburse the driver for any parking fees they encounter. Remember too that with UZURV drivers see the rides in advance and can choose to not take the rides.


----------

